# Feeling weird around my bf's brother's gf?



## Pink_minx (Oct 7, 2005)

I been with my bf for over a year now and his brothers been with his girlfriend for 4 years.  Its weird being around his brother's gf because she has not said "hi" to me at all or even made eye contact with me.  We all went to disney land together for the summer cause it was our graduation celebration for us from my bf's parents so we all went with the family.  I slept in the same room with my bf's mom and the brother's gf.  It was so weird and quiet like we be only talking to the mom but not eachother.  She makes it hard trying to talk to her and she acts like im not even there.  

One time she was straighting her hair and the plug was the same color as the blow dryer in the hotel and I accidently pulled hers out cause I needed to do my hair too and she said "no thats the wrong one".  And I kinda laughed and was like "oops sorry they both lookt he same".  That was the only time I talked to her! And the Disney land trip was 4 days and that was the only time I talked to her.  Like what is wrong with this picture?

And at prom she didnt even say anything to me she just walked passed me and asked for my bf and his brothers picture.  Im like no "hi"? or "your dress looks pretty"?  Like I couldnt even compliment her because I was like envisible to her.

I mean wouldnt you feel weird or like theres something wrong? Even though I tried opening my mouth to talk to her she acts like she busy doing something like she gives me no EYE CONTACT at all.  I had ex bf's and their brother's gf just comes and talk to me like nothing like hey how are you how you guys meet etc etc.  But this one is pretty stuck up.  I mean what or how do you feel bout this situation.


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm sorry you're having problems with her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I had a similar problem with my exboyfriend's brother's girlfriend only the opposite....we had been together for almost four years, and his brother was with his girlfriend for about six months.  The four of us would hang out, and I would try to talk to her, but she ignored me, and when she looked at me she gave me one of those "Are you from Mars?" looks.  I was getting kind of peeved because I was making the effort, and it made the usually casual relations with me and the rest of the family kind of odd.  We would all be watching TV with my boyfriend's parents, and she and I would just kind of be sitting there like the other wasn't there.  I finally asked the brother what the hell was going on, and he told me she was scared of me, but wouldn't tell me why.  I just sort of rolled my eyes and decided that I had tried as much as I could, and if she didn't want to reciprocate, there wasn't much I could do.  If it had been the sister of a boyfriend, I would have tried harder, but hey, if they want to be bitches, what can you do?


----------



## LRMakeup (Oct 7, 2005)

maybe shes intimidated by you?? i had the same problem a while ago and my boyfriends sister didnt talk to me for 1 year. i would always go on trips with them and i had to sit next to her on a 5 hour plane ride to hawaii and she said NOT ONE WORD the whole time, it was really akward and i tried but i just thought she was a bitch. Then just a couple of months ago she started smiling a little more at me and we got to talking one day and i asked her why she hated me and never talked to me and she said told me that shes really shy so it was hard for her and she said she was scared of me! i dont get it but now we're pretty good friends. hopefully one day this girl will come around and you guys can maybe be friends.


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah if still not a word comes from her or if i try talking to her and she gives me an atitude then F it! lol like what moonrevel said at least you tried but if she wants to be a stuck up bitch then so be it.  Or if it comes to good terms that she was just shy I guuess then it will be all good and it wont feel so akward anymore.


----------



## user4 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't think I've ever been in that predicament. But do you try to talk to her. Maybe she's shy or maybe she's thinking the same thing about you. She could be one of those people who need to be approached. I've gotten a lot of my friends and family ask me is my boyfriend was stuck up cuz he's not the type to start a conversation and it takes him a while to warm up to people. People kinda have to go up to him and talk to him and then he's a chatterbox but usually he's pretty quiet if he doesn't know you well. Maybe she's that type of person and you need to kind just keep talking to her till she feels confortable with you. I would think, though, that four days in the same room would do it but eh... maybe she needs a little more time. or maybe she's just not a nice person! lol


----------



## nphernetton (Oct 11, 2005)

Ugh, rude!  I'm in kind of a weird predicament too, but nothing quite like that.  I hope you can figure it all out!  My bf's brothers gf is OVERLY nice...like to hte point where its creepy.  His parents are used to that and I'm not QUITE that nice so they think I'm rude.  Lol.  I, personally, am a go-getter.  If I were in that situation, I'd ask her whats up...I mean, nicely of course, but if you and your bf are serious (sounds like you are), and his bro and his gf are serious (4 years...yeah, they are), then you should at least come to an understanding, you may have to be around her for a long time.  Good luck!!


----------



## lah_knee (Oct 11, 2005)

i was in that predicament a whileee back. 

ive been dating my boyfriend for almost 6 years now. he has a twin brother. naturally he ALWAYS likes to do things with his brother. and when his brother started dating this girl it was REALLLY awkward. she was VERY closed off and never acknowledged me either. Im kinda that way too though except i acknowledge people and say hi at least. anyway i just had that feeling like she didnt like me at all. she grew up with the twins cuz she was their sister's REALLY good friend. so she made it a point to isolate me at times. i hated going places with them. and my boyfriend would just tell me PLEASE try to just be nice and try to talk to her. and im stubborn sso im like NOPE. she can try if she wants ;P  anyway after she got in this HUGE fight with their sister (their sister was pissed that she hid their relationship from her) she started talking to me more. all of a sudden our relationship went from nothing to pouring her heart out to me in a matter of months. at first i was still stand offish to her because i didnt trust her. but seriously, after spending sooo much time with them she did grow on me. i saw the good sides to her and realized she was a good hearted person who was just insecure and she even told me she was. NOW we are practically sister in laws. i love her to death and shes definately one of my closest friends <3 hopefully this girl will eventually grow on you too. sometimes you just gotta...

to make a long story even LONGER... my boyfriends BEST friend whom is practically like his brother, is dating a girl who hates me because her friend likes my boyfriend. i HATE when she comes around because she is the rudest girl. doesnt say hi to ANYONE. and just sits their with her arms crossed the WHOLEEE time. i really hope she either gets over this immature shit, or his friend just breaks up with her. shes lame.


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 16, 2005)

lah_knee I know how you feel.  Well hopefully this girl and I will eventually talk.  Like when she is around my bf's brother doesnt talk to me and when shes gone he talks to me more.  Its kind of like when they are together they just exclude my bf and I.  But includes everybody else.  I dont know why.  Like when we went on a trip I guess she had a lil trick that she could crack her nose.  And like they were bragging about it and showing everybody else.  So my bf was like I want to see and she didnt say anything and his brother was like "noo".  Like my bf's brother is rude whenever shes around.  I doont know.  whatever.


----------

